# sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2 breaks W-LAN in Networkmanager[Solved

## MalleRIM

Hi,

Upgrading to the latest amd64-stable hal (0.5.13-r2) breaks W-LAN in networkmanager. It's still working via the command line and Ethernet also works.

wireless LAN controller:

30:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)

I am using the mac80211 kernel driver with firmware version 410.2160 (dmesg) / 4.150.10.5 (archive version number)

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.32-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================                                           

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Turion-tm-_64_X2_Mobile_Technology_TL-62-with-gentoo-2.0.1     

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 08 Dec 2009 11:30:23 +0000                                                          

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                                

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1                                                                              

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4                                                                                  

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                               

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                                                  

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.3                                                                                  

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                                 

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                          

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                                   

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                                

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                                 

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                                 

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2                                                                              

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                                     

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8 -msse3"                                                                         

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                 

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"                                                                     

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                                                                                                                                                 

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8 -msse3"                                                                                                                                                     

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                                                                                          

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                                            

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"                                                                                                                            

LANG="de_DE.utf-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/gnome2-globalmenu /usr/local/portage/private-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cddb cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags cxx dbus dirac dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fluidsynth fortran gdbm gif git gnutls gpm hal iconv id3tag ipv6 java5 java6 jpeg jpeg2k kate kde laptop ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack ncurses networkmanager nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl plasma png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection rtsp samba schroedinger sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subversion svg symlink sysfs tcpd theora thunar tiff truetype twolame unicode usb v4l2 vorbis x264 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Any Suggestion?

MalleLast edited by MalleRIM on Wed Dec 09, 2009 7:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SamuliSuominen

Yes,

Upgrade to networkmanager-0.7.2.

----------

## MalleRIM

Thank you! This fixed it. But why is hal stablized if it breaks the latest stable version of networkmanager?

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *MalleRIM wrote:*   

> Thank you! This fixed it. But why is hal stablized if it breaks the latest stable version of networkmanager?

 

Because it wasn't known issue until after it was done. Mistakes happen...

But you can expect new networkmanager in stable soon to fix the situation

----------

## MalleRIM

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Because it wasn't known issue until after it was done. Mistakes happen...
> 
> But you can expect new networkmanager in stable soon to fix the situation

 

stupid question actually  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *MalleRIM wrote:*   

> stupid question actually 

 

yes   :Smile: 

----------

